# Shimano Curado and Shimano Citica - Being Discontinued



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

I read this in a few places now, seems the reason for the rebates....Time will tell.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, I wonder what they will come out with to replace them. I have yet to buy a shimano baitcaster, but my next one will either be shimano or daiwa. I was thinking about a curado for a while....oh well too late.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 28, 2008)

I was wondering when this was going to happen, taking one of the best reels for the buck(curado/$99.00) and taking it up to 199.00, They should bring the $99.00 version back.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 28, 2008)

My brother has a Citica 200D and its great for plastics, I am thinking about picking 1 up once the prices drop.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never bought a new one, but i've got one of either of these. One of the older green curados and a newer model citica. I love them both. I use the citica for throwing jigs/c-rigs...and the curado for cranks/SB/etc and its awesome. I haven't got a complaint about either of them. Sure hope they dont discontinue them, or at least come out with new models of each one because i'd say the Curado is the number one used B/C on the market if I were guessing....as far as bass fishing anyway. [-o<


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 28, 2008)

200 bucks for a 9 oz reel thats what happen  I have a curado SF great reel paid 150 for it and it weights 8.5 oz when they released the new I thought they would they went crazy. 200 bucks for a low profile reel that weights 9.5 oz :shock: :shock: :shock: .. well I buy stx's now instead of the curado.. I saw the other day BPS had them for 150, but I would rather have an sx


----------



## shamoo (Apr 30, 2008)

Talked to a Shimano Rep today and he said the reason they are discontinueing them is the lack of sales starting with the green Curado. It was like pulling teeth to get any information out of him, I had to chase him out the store and into his mini-van, than he just clicked his seatbelt and drove off, seemed like he didnt want to hear any suggestions.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2008)

Pricey yes, but to be fair you have to compare the 100 size Curado D to the Revo, the 100 size is listed at 7.4oz. I think the D is overpriced but I got the one I have slightly used for $130 to my door last year, the Chronarch mg is a sweet little reel weighing a svelte 5.4 oz. I picked up a used one for $175, that's the same price I paid for a brand new STX but both were worth it considering the STX is almost 9oz and not as well balanced(heavy on the gear side). All that being said, I never considered buying a new Curado D because of price, I can't wait to see what comes out. Still, it's Zillion time for me next time around!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 30, 2008)

I asked the rep. what they were going to replace them with and he said nothing, didnt understand that :?


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2008)

hmmmm

https://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100200


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

Nickk said:


> hmmmm
> 
> https://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100200




The 200 weighs close to 11 ounces. They can keep it. I don't need another boat anchor. :LOL2:

https://219.94.173.39/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5011


----------



## xmytruck (May 2, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Pricey yes, but to be fair you have to compare the 100 size Curado D to the Revo, the 100 size is listed at 7.4oz. I think the D is overpriced but I got the one I have slightly used for $130 to my door last year, the Chronarch mg is a sweet little reel weighing a svelte 5.4 oz. I picked up a used one for $175, that's the same price I paid for a brand new STX but both were worth it considering the STX is almost 9oz and not as well balanced(heavy on the gear side). All that being said, I never considered buying a new Curado D because of price, I can't wait to see what comes out. Still, it's Zillion time for me next time around!




Well I can't say I total agree with you, the Curado D 100 line capacity is 10/105 compared to the STX 12/140 that is a huge difference and to boot I can get the revo premiere that 6.3 oz and only cost 10 bucks more new and holds more line..

Thx
X


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm...
https://tackletour.com/reviewshimanospyshotgreenreel.html

Who knows what they're gonna come out with...


----------



## Nickk (May 2, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Hmmm...
> https://tackletour.com/reviewshimanospyshotgreenreel.html
> 
> Who knows what they're gonna come out with...




sweet! I love the industry leakage, gotta be planned viral marketing.


----------

